
Not a single mention of Panama leaks on front page of NYTimes? - atilev
http://nytimes.com
======
tzs
It took them longer to get something there because they were not part of to
consortium that received the leaks and broke the story. They found out about
it the same time the public did, and do not have access to the documents.

They have posted an explanation of this:
[http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/04/04/why-no-
big-...](http://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/04/04/why-no-big-splash-
for-panama-papers/)

~~~
aries1980
Also personally I prefer detailed articles that are well-investigated instead
of quick, unverified news shots.

------
creshal
The Panama leaks were, surprisingly, covered by the news tickers in
buses/trams in Graz… after the sports news. In _English_ only. I guess it's
the though that counts. /s

------
tobiaswright
Not too surprised, generally, by time things hit the New York Times, it's old
news. They'll be all over this by this afternoon and tomorrow.

------
libpcap
It's there: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/04/us/politics/leaked-
documen...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/04/us/politics/leaked-documents-
offshore-accounts-putin.html)

